# BBS 17" 20-hole Lips



## Domokun (Apr 5, 2009)

Hello All,

I am curious do you know someone or someplace that sells 17" BBS 20-hole? I have a set of BBS RY and I am looking to go bigger on the lips. Can anyone make some recommendations? I am preferrably looking for lips bigger then 3". 

Here are the wheels in question.

http://lower-standards.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/LS-Jesse-MkV-4.jpg


----------



## SporkLift (Jun 16, 2010)

Jsutai sells custom lips and barrels $160 each. Look them up.


----------



## Domokun (Apr 5, 2009)

SporkLift said:


> Jsutai sells custom lips and barrels $160 each. Look them up.


Awesome, thanks for the info!


----------

